# Hiawatha



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2008)

I just picked up this Hiawatha. 




What can you guys tell me about this? I was thinking, that with the rear loading dropouts, that its a pre-war bike. does anybody have an idea of year and value? BTW, sorry, its not for sale. I'm just trying to get a value on it. Thanks.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know how old your bike is, it isn't a frame design I have seen before, but I do know they were still using rear facing dropouts and skiptooth chain in 1953, so those characteristics don't necessarily mean prewar.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Gordon. Thats a start. I'm new to this "Old Bike" thing.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, I would guess late '40's definitely Cleveland Welding also definitely very cool! 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2008)

oh, and you might need to true up the front wheel a bit it looks a bit wobbly. 
Scott


----------



## kendemned (Apr 19, 2008)

*You a funny guy Scott!*



37fleetwood said:


> oh, and you might need to true up the front wheel a bit it looks a bit wobbly.
> Scott




What stage will you be doing your next routine on?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2008)

The sad thing is, when I saw it in the barn, the front wheel was fine. Somehow, the clean-up crew bent it when they moved it. I think though, for the price I got it for, I'll be allright.


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 20, 2008)

Thunder said:


> value?




Well, going by the picture, not a whole lot. Assumming that the frame and fork is straight with no dented tubes , maybe $50., since I don't see anything that can be used as is, without some kind of refurbishing. It's perfect for someone to learn how to build a bike- you'd never recoup the money it would cost to restore it, so it would have to be pretty much a personal enrichment project. Ya gotta start somewhere though...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Anthony. I only paid $5.00 for it. The tube, and forks are good, as is the rear wheel. And I'll try to fix the front wheel. I figured that with new tires & tubes, a re-covered seat, rattle can paint job, and a bunch of elbow grease and lovin', it should clean up nice. Thanks. I'll keep you guys posted with lots of pics.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 20, 2008)

are they drop center wheels? I have loads of rims so if you need one let me know.


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 20, 2008)

$5? Well that's pretty much free so you're stoked. Start by pulling the chain. Wire brush it, put it in a pie tin, cover it in ATF and bake at 200 for an hour or so, then store it in a zip-loc until you're ready to use it. 
(Urban Guerilla restoring technique)


----------



## Thunder (Apr 20, 2008)

I have never heard of that trick before. Its a good thing that I have my own oven. I think my keeper would shoot me if she saw me baking a chain in her oven.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 20, 2008)

Well.... I've straightened the wheel a bit. But it has so many twists in it, I think its time to surrender. Hey Military Monark, I might have to take you up on that offer. But whats a drop center wheel?


----------



## Langsmer (Apr 21, 2008)

I would try polishing up the original paint before doing a rattle can job. There is a product called CLR that will clear off the brown rust on the white, and if you give it a good polish, the original paint will really shine nice. Remember, its only original once!


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 21, 2008)

well if you look at a rim and see like the center of where the holes for the spokes are and thats raised up more than the other parts of the rim then thats a drop center. http://members.aol.com/gypsy9676/disp/mm_a.jpg


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats it! "cept, mine's painted.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 21, 2008)

even better so you need a front one I can get that to you. So what color is it I might have the same color. Other wise i might have a stripped one for you. I would say I'd would have to find out shipping for the rim. Prob not more than 15 and i wouldn't want much more for the rim maybe 10 bucks. so if shipping isn't much I'd take 25 shipped.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2008)

The rear wheel is so rusted, that it will need to be painted, so a stripped wheel will be fine. I have an idea about how to fix the wheel. In fact, it seems to be progressing nicely. I'll keep everyone up to date. MM, I'll let you know if I cant fix this one, and end up needing a wheel. Thanks.


----------

